# Pet lovers--I need recommendations for best way to pick up dog hair from wood floors



## normab (Sep 9, 2012)

We adopted a rescue dog a couple of months ago.  (We love him  ).  I was having no problems keeping up with the dog hair when we had an area rug, but we decided to get rid of it and now with him shedding alot, I am trying to figure out what is the best way to pick it up.  I hate dragging out the vaccuum to do floors.  

I see so many infomercials and commercials for products.  Do you have a preferred method/product you can share?

Norma


----------



## pittle (Sep 9, 2012)

The Swifter does a pretty good job - best thing is you can toss it once you get it full.  We also have a dust mop, but then you have to take it outside to shake it out and wash it every so often.  A friend of mine recently purchased one of the microfiber dustmops and loves it.  She bought an extra mophead so that she can wash one and then have one ready all the time.  I have been thinking of buying one for my house as we also have a "new" rescue dog.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree, the Swiffer sweeper with dry cloths is great for pet hair on wooden and tile floors.  It worked better than my vacuum.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 9, 2012)

FURminator<----best thing ever invented.

Are you vacuuming carpets, hardwood/laminate or both? I might have some other suggestions.

BTW, we have two year round shedding Siamese/Burmese cats & two dogs.


----------



## normab (Sep 9, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> FURminator<----best thing ever invented.
> 
> Are you vacuuming carpets, hardwood/laminate or both? I might have some other suggestions.
> 
> BTW, we have two year round shedding Siamese/Burmese cats & two dogs.



He is a shedding dog, but the past two weeks he is losing a lot more than he had been, must be getting ready for the winter coat.  We have been using a hound mitt and it does a great job of gathering lots of fur, but even so right now I am seeing hair all over the floor and have been sweeping it up--not getting all of it!!!

We are dealing with hardwood floors only.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 9, 2012)

We have the same problem. DW suggests the old fashion way.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 9, 2012)

normab said:


> He is a shedding dog, but the past two weeks he is losing a lot more than he had been, must be getting ready for the winter coat.  We have been using a hound mitt and it does a great job of gathering lots of fur, but even so right now I am seeing hair all over the floor and have been sweeping it up--not getting all of it!!!
> 
> We are dealing with hardwood floors only.



This is fabulous...a little pricey but we love it Evolution .


Mint can both dry sweep dust, dirt and hair and wet mop to get out deeper dirt and grime from your hard surface floors.


----------



## Phydeaux (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me asking, but since we're considering hard wood flooring - and we have 2 dogs... What type of hardwood floor do you have normab, and how is it standing up to your dog?


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a regular old fashioned wood floor with as many as 8 labs at any given time and usually 4 to 5. I found that the floor needed to be refinished after about 12 years. The trick was to exercise the dogs on concrete or asphalt as that helped keep their nails short. Our older dogs do need to have their nails trimmed. We also found the swifter to be the best mop and the furminator a wonderful tool. We also have a good vaccuum with a hepa filter with a floot wand.


----------



## MelBay (Sep 10, 2012)

I am a huge fan of the FlyLady mop:

http://shop.flylady.net/pages/FlyShop_mop.asp

I do our hardwood steps, and tile kitchen and bathroom every single day while the water for my tea nukes in the microwave.  Yup, takes me 3-4 minutes.  We have a Mint that helps me out with the hardwood dining room floor each day.

I have to do this with 3 pets that are in & out 3000 times a day.  

I like these because the cloths are washable and I'm not having to buy the Swifter cloths, just to toss them in the landfill.

Of course, YMMV.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 12, 2012)

*I used to 'pine' for wood floors, until...*

Just returned from dog-sitting for a friend who has dark wood laminate in her kitchen family room area. The dogs are just small Yorkies.

Now that I am home I've told my husband I no longer want to remove our carpeting and replace with wood. Much easier to vacuum carpet.


----------

